# "Waltzing Across Wal-Mart"



## Cliff Boyd (Feb 27, 2006)

I am writing a new song.....Do you have any ideas for lyrics?
Thanks
Cliff


----------



## WildWillyToo (Feb 28, 2006)

"Waltzing Across Wal-Mart"

Ooooh, I'm a cheap S-O-B.
I stay at Wally World for free.
They get no money out of me,
and they have no place to dump my pee.

I'm waltzing across Wal Mart
I'm waltzing across Wal Mart
I don't spend cash 'cause I'm too smart
when looking for a place to park.

Shall I go on?


----------



## C Nash (Feb 28, 2006)

"Waltzing Across Wal-Mart"

Don't call me a S.O.B to my face :angry:  :angry:  :angry:  :angry:  but after re reading I see you called yourself one.  My Mama is great :approve:


----------



## Grandview Trailer Sa (Feb 28, 2006)

"Waltzing Across Wal-Mart"

I can't carry a tune in a bucket, but I just hired a man who sold a local campground in Nov.  He said people would come in and just want to dump their tanks.  He worked up to charging as much as $50.00 to dump and refill the fresh water tank.  Some folks would decide to stay and have full hookups.  One couple bragged to his work-campers one time that they had not dumped for 14 days.  Put yourself in his shoes, his septic had to handle all that.  It is not fair for hard working campground owners.  The Wal-Mart here as banned all overnight stays.  I give them a thumbs up.

Wal-Mart started letting people stay overnight, when there was nothing else, but naturally some people take advantage of them and put slides out, awnings, grills, and stay for a week.  NOT what they had in mind.  Keep it up and all Wal-Marts, and others, will ban it.


----------



## WildWillyToo (Mar 1, 2006)

"Waltzing Across Wal-Mart"

Grandview T.S.

I'm with you. 
My song lyrics were meant to point out that there are alot of cheap SOB's going well beyond what WalMart intended.
Check this out...I used it in an earlier post, but it fits well here....

 I am reprinting this WITHOUT the permission of the originator....BUT, I'm sure he would approve since the original thread was the same topic.....
*********************************************************************

I have just about quit using Wal-Mart for stop-overs because of the way I was treated at them..

The parking spaces were too narrow and I had to take up two spaces for the slide out and BBQ grill to set in.. 

and by the time I set out the potted plants in the sun and the lounge chairs around the fold up picnic table and beer cooler.. it was just too crowded.. 

and would you believe...??? there was no garbage cans or sewer dump !!
not even so much as a fire ring and wood pile.. 

I tell ya, Wal-Mart is going to the dogs..speaking of which, there were signs saying to pick up after my dog... just who do they think they are ??? Dogs have been crapping on this earth for thousands of years and nobody picked up after them ... why start now ?

I had to leave all my garbage in a paper bag in the parking lot when I left and I had to dump the black tank in the grass at the edge of the parking lot..

I really think Wal-Mart should be a little more considerate of us RVers... after all I did go inside during the day to cool off in their air conditioning and I did wander up and down the isles and let them know how I felt about the prices going up again this year..

Every year Wal-Mart opens a new store somewhere and I sure hope the new stores are better planned than the old ones ..

John


----------



## Cliff Boyd (Mar 1, 2006)

"Waltzing Across Wal-Mart"

Well, lotsa ideas here.....keep em coming
Cliff


----------



## Cliff Boyd (Mar 1, 2006)

"Waltzing Across Wal-Mart"

Well, lotsa ideas here.....keep em coming
Cliff


----------



## Plant (Mar 8, 2006)

"Waltzing Across Wal-Mart"

I for one am glad Walmart allows us RV's to stay on their parking lot overnite when we could not find a campground in Mississippi, the only one available was a state park and it was a backin and we are towing. Then we went to where T/L said there was one and guess what there had never been one there.  I wish everyone would be like a Scout and leave Walmart parking lot better than they found it.  We stopped overnite had to move out the slides, but parked where the trucks park.  Went in to Walmart bought supper and a few other things.  Got up the next morning made coffee using the generator just long enough to make the coffee.  But before we stayed we went into Walmart and ask permission and Thanked them.  I would not do it often, but when you are between a rock and a hard spot it is nice to have a friend like WALMART.javascript:insertsmilie('  ')
Smile


----------



## SnowbirdInFlight (Mar 8, 2006)

"Waltzing Across Wal-Mart"


I'm with you Plant. If you have no other choice, it's good to know Wally World will let you be an overnight guest. We've only done it once and truthfully, it was just too noisy for us, but it helped us out for that one night. And I like you, bought enough stuff the next day to have paid for a spot! Actually every time I go into Wally World I spend at least $50 bucks! Dang, I just can't help myself! 
 :laugh:


----------



## Grandview Trailer Sa (Mar 8, 2006)

"Waltzing Across Wal-Mart"

I have done it once myself.  I pulled in late one night after they closed and was gone before they opened.  Again, it only takes a few bad apples to spoil the whole basket for everyone.


----------



## bandaddie (Mar 11, 2006)

"Waltzing Across Wal-Mart"

I have had two wonderful Wal-Mart experiences.
First - a sudden storm came upon us, with unforcasted cat.2 hurricane force winds. I found the nearest exit and ducked into a Wal-Mart lot. The storm had stopped all traffic on the highway for 12 hours, and had knocked out electircal power through the entire metropolitan area. I saw a class A get blown on it's side. The store manager let me park my RV next to the building as protection from the high winds.

Second - During a long run of one night stands, I went to an RV park based on a high recommendation in Woodall's. Arrived to discover it was a total dump, and a local meeting point for area crackheads. I drove on but found nothing else. A Walmart was just 10 KM away. I stayed there the night. In the morning i discovered my engine battery had gone dead. The WM automotive manager assisted me in finding their best battery for that motor and even helped me install it. He also found a loose gen set cable which i had missed.

Walmart gets my business because they have earned it. They recieve my money and my complete respect, and I recieve a safe place to stop when needs arise. It would be a shame to loose such good neighbors to a few very bad people. If I catch any one abusing, they will know quickly.


----------



## Cliff Boyd (Mar 13, 2006)

"Waltzing Across Wal-Mart"

Take #2 Still working

Weâ€™re waltzing thru Wal-mart while parking on their lot
Staying where the camping is free

Out come the slides, the chairs and the fake grass
Just sitting up our RV

Folks are a staring but we ainâ€™t a caring
If the satellite has its own parking spot

Weâ€™re waltzing thru Wal-mart
Just staying on their lot
Come in and camp with me



Weâ€™re waltzing thru Wal-mart going to shop till we drop
Just happy as we can be

Stocking up the RV with things that we need
It seems the parking ainâ€™t free	

The carts getting fuller and weâ€™re getting poorer
We should have stayed out at the park

Weâ€™re waltzing thru Wal-mart
Just staying on their lot
Come in and camp with me



Weâ€™re waltzing thru Wal-mart when a wheel on our cart
Stops turning, wouldnâ€™t you know

Over 300 carts out on their lot 
We pick the one that wonâ€™t roll

We push and we shove till we get to the checkout
Now itâ€™s time for us to go

Weâ€™re waltzing thru Wal-mart
Just staying on their lot
Come in and camp with me


----------



## SnowbirdInFlight (Mar 14, 2006)

"Waltzing Across Wal-Mart"


Cliff, the DH and I are currently staying at The Quiet One RV Park in Rockport, Texas and the local Wal-Mart here actually has designated parking for the RV's. Pretty cool!


----------



## Plant (Mar 15, 2006)

"Waltzing Across Wal-Mart"

Thanks Snowbird for the great pictures it is good to see some bad people have not spoiled it for all of us.


----------



## Cliff Boyd (Mar 16, 2006)

"Waltzing Across Wal-Mart"

We saw that wwhen we were in Rockport.....Isn't Rockport GREAT!?
Cliff
Good pics


----------



## SnowbirdInFlight (Mar 17, 2006)

"Waltzing Across Wal-Mart"


Thanks!

Yes, we like Rockport pretty well. We're staying at The Quiet One RV Park which is about 6 blocks off Bus 35. It's very small (only about 35 spaces) but adequate and the price was right! $75 for a week + electricity. $170 for a month. We're moving on tomorrow to Port Aransas to the On The Beach RV Park.


----------



## Cliff Boyd (Mar 18, 2006)

"Waltzing Across Wal-Mart"

Are you taking your RV on that small ferry?
Cliff


----------



## SnowbirdInFlight (Mar 18, 2006)

"Waltzing Across Wal-Mart"


Yep, we did it this morning. They had us take up two lanes on the right side of the little ferry boat. That's a much smaller ferry than the last one we were on. It's also a real quick ride. We didn't have any trouble and our truck and trailer combined is about 61 feet in length.

Can't say a whole lot yet for the RV Park we're in now. It's called On The Beach RV Park. It's the most crowded spot we've ever been in so far in all our travels! It's so close you can't even put your awning out! We barely got our slide-out out. I'm glad we'll only be here for a week.


----------



## Plant (Mar 18, 2006)

"Waltzing Across Wal-Mart"

SnowbirdIn-Flight sorry to hear the On The Beach RV Park is so crowded.  We are Llano Grande at Mercede TX and some of the people leaving here are headed there.  We are headed to Longhorn at Victoria TX a nice place we will just stay over nite and head to Lafayette, La actually the KOA at Scott with the good restaurants close by.  Good luck hope the next campground is better.


----------



## Shadow (Mar 18, 2006)

"Waltzing Across Wal-Mart"

Snowbird, will you still be in the area next weekend? We will be going to Rockport to see ARCHER. Thought maybe we could stop and say hi if you were still around. Shirley said to go to Fins and get the grilled chicken sandwich with mushrooms and swiss cheese.


----------



## Cliff Boyd (Mar 18, 2006)

"Waltzing Across Wal-Mart"

Plant....
Say hello to everyone at the Longhorn....did a show there a few weeks back.....They are great people!
Cliff


----------



## Cliff Boyd (Apr 5, 2006)

"Waltzing Across Wal-Mart"

Thanks everyone.....Waltzing Thru Walmart is finished...
Hear it and read lyrics at www.RVsongs4you.com
Cliff


----------



## SnowbirdInFlight (Apr 7, 2006)

"Waltzing Across Wal-Mart"


Sorry it took so long Cliff, but here is my Wal-Mart song:

The Oasis Called Wal-Mart

Written by Janeen Lasswell

Iâ€™ve been driving all day and havenâ€™t passed, not even one little RV park
I know I read the map correctly, but I must have really missed my mark
Now Iâ€™m really tired and cranky, and the dear wife is such a grouch
She wants nothing more than to just relax and lay down on the couch

Chorus:
Itâ€™s nighttime while Iâ€™m driving, I need a place to stay
Wish I could find a safe place without a lot to pay
Thank God for my Wal-Mart, they really fit the bill
The price is right and I see it, just over the next hill

Wait, do my eyes deceive me, I blink, am I seeing things in the dark?
It looks so warm and inviting, so brightly lit, it must be an RV park!
There are Travel Trailers, Fifth Wheels, and Motor Homes I see
All within the confines of a great big lot, almost as big as the sea

Could this be the place, I ask, the very oasis Iâ€™ve looked for all day?
But instead of an RV sign, something else completely lights the way.
The Wal-Mart sign thatâ€™s shining, tells me my drive has come to an end
Stay a night, shop till you drop, we love to have you stay and spend

Just remember to be kind to others, donâ€™t overstay our hearty welcome
Because the trash you leave and your dogs â€˜remainsâ€™ are very bothersome
Stay one night, shop at our store, and leave the lot as clean as you found it
Then weâ€™ll be here for you, time after time, free, just like you like it.

Chorus:
Itâ€™s nighttime while Iâ€™m driving, I need a place to stay
Wish I could find a safe place without a lot to pay
Thank God for my Wal-Mart, they really fit the bill
The price is right and I see it, just over the next hill


----------



## SnowbirdInFlight (Nov 7, 2006)

RE: "Waltzing Across Wal-Mart"

Hey Cliff you never said if you liked my song or not.


----------



## DL Rupper (Nov 7, 2006)

Re: "Waltzing Across Wal-Mart"

Hey SnowbirdInFlight, I liked your song.  I have never used Wal-Mart,  but like to know it's there just in case.  I spend $$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$ at Wal-Mart every year, so I feel that a free night is just my due.  Just in case. :evil:


----------



## Kirk (Nov 7, 2006)

RE: "Waltzing Across Wal-Mart"

Hey Cliff! You wouldn't happen to be the guy with the guitar from RV, the Movie, would you? Do you happen to wear boots?


----------

